# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  هل طبع كتاب "ذيل الصواعق المحرقة" لابن حجر

## أبو عبيدة الهاني

السلام عليكم أهل البحث...
هذا هو عنوان بعض المخطوطات عندي، وهو ذيل كتبه ابن حجر نفسه على كتابه الصواعق المحرقة، ذكر في مقدمته أنه بعد انتشار الكتاب شرقا وغربا رأى أن يزيد في مسائله ومباحثه... فهل طبع هذا الكتاب؟؟

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

راجع الخاص لو تكرمت

----------


## أبو عبيدة الهاني

قد فعلت...
فجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

هل من معلومات سيدي الكريم عن المخطوط -تصبيرة يعني- حتى تنتهي من رفعه
الناسخ ، تاريخ النسخ ، في كم ورقة ، كامل أم ناقص ، نوع الخط ، جودة الخط ...
في انتظاركم سيدي على أحرِّ من الجمر

----------


## أبو عبيدة الهاني

تصبيرا لك أقول:
جاء في مقدمة الذيل على لسان الشيخ ابن حجر:
لما فرغت من هذا الكتاب رأيت بعد أربع عشرة سنة، وقد كتب منه من النسخ ما لا يحصى ونقل إلى أقاصي البلدان والأقاليم كأقصى المغرب وما وراء النهر سمرقند وبخارى وكشمير وغيرها والهند واليمن، أن أكتب كتابا في مناقب أهل البيت فيه زيادات على على ما مر لبعض الحفاظ من معاصري مشايخنا وهو الحافظ السخاوي رحمه الله. وكان يمكن إلحاق زياداته - لقلتها - على حواشي النسخ، لكن لتفرقها تعذر ذلك، فأردت أن ألخص هذا الكتاب مع زيادات على ما مر لبعض الحفاظ، إن أفردت فهي كافية في التنبيه على كثير من مآثرهم، وإن ضمت لهذا الكتاب فهي مؤكدة تارة ومؤسسة أخري. انتهى من المقدمة.
والكتيب تام.
وهو مرتب على أبواب. ربما أذكرها لاحقا...

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

جزاكم الله خيرًا 
في انتظاركم
بوركتم

----------

